# Introducing kitten and toddler



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So everybody, I need your tips on kitten and child introductions. My nearly 2 year old son adores cats, cat was his first ever word. He has been around cats before but never a kitten (apart from at a breeders) so I am thinking in advance the best way to set them both on the route to a happy lifelong relationship.
Of course I will be keeping kitty away from him for a while till he is settled and he will always have his own quiet areas he can escape to if he wants. They will never be left together unsupervised

I am thinking of:
Obviously explaining to be quiet, calm and gentle
Encourage my son to sit quietly on the floor and feed dry biscuits to Thomas
Encouraging play more along the lines of pulling a string along floor, so they are playing but not in too close contact
Keep contact sessions to a short period

Do you have any more advice on this?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had cats when all my kids were young - they learn by following your example - don't make a fuss and they won't. All you did when you had Tigger do the same now. Honestly, I think you are thinking too hard about this - it isn't rocket science and you ARE allowed to make mistakes. If you set yourself too high a standard or too rigid a rules system or routine it will most likely go to pot. Just go with the flow and relax - a stressed mum will make stressed toddler and kitten.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I think Spid has said it all really with some great advice, good luck with everything.........Chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

'cat' was my son's first word too 
As Spid says, don't get stressed yourself, that's the main thing :thumbup1:
Not the best of pictures but my Grandaughter, aged about 2, playing da Bird with Mai Tai


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I think you're right.
Just hubbie laying down the ground rules at every opportunity! Grrr


----------

